# كتاب عن نظام gsm



## louay (8 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أضع بين أيديكم كتاب عن نظام GSM أرجوا أن ينال إعجايكم...

من هنا


----------



## eng.helmi (15 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you its good


----------



## mrinimed (17 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## mrinimed (17 نوفمبر 2009)

very good ebook


----------



## mrinimed (17 نوفمبر 2009)

merci pur le livre


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (22 نوفمبر 2009)

gooooooood thanks


----------



## rider2020 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا يا غالي


----------



## dabuhasswa (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و نفعك بالعلم كما تنفع إحوانك


----------



## louay (6 ديسمبر 2009)

لا شكرا على واجب إخواني


----------



## امير المحبة (6 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
كنت اتمنى ان اقدر ان احمل الملف ولكن موقع التنزيل المرفق فية الملف أواجهة مشاكل فية.
تقبل مروري.
أبو حسين
bss senior engineer


----------



## louay (26 ديسمبر 2009)

أعدت وضعه في المرفقات ليسهل رفعه


----------

